# Hog Trap



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

Well some local hunters have been trapping hogs at my moms boss's land and ive been interested and wouldn't mind having a hog trap i have friends with land that have hog problems and it would be cool to be involved in the process. The hog traps don't look to complicated. has anyone ever built one?


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

pen trap is best for catching a bunch at once.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Not hard to build. I take steel post , cattle panel's. Secret is making your door so it will stay shut when the hog trips the stake with a rope tied to it. Door springs shut and u got him. Make sure you use enough post to hold the panels up. Panels come 16 ft long about 5-6 will make a big enough pen. 
I don't no if you have ever hunted hogs before , but in Alabama you can not transport live off the property unless you can get a permit from the Game Warden to transport straight to a processor . When I hunted hogs regular , I had a place that was 75 miles away , so I got a special permit to transport live to a processor.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

If you have a few days, read this fascinating thread:

http://www.thehighroad.org/showthread.php?t=449721


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

The traps i see used are a single catch trap with a swing door or a drop sliding door.. And people here pen them up and feed them out.. but i planned on killing them on site


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

That will work.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Use cattle panels and t post you can make them in the shape of a six or make them with a v opening. Use a stick and trip wire to hold your gate open.


----------

